# KOI Futter; Ja - aber wie verabreiche ich es



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*KOI Futter;  Ja - aber wie verabreiche ich es*

Hi,

ich bin einer der gerade erst anfängt mit einem Teich und KOI's umgehen zu lernen. Da sind natürlich reichlich Fragen vorhanden, aber wie es nunmal so ist stößt leider Eine die Andere an.
Momentan habe ich 7 kleine KOI (ca 10cm) und  2 (geschenkte) Goldfische (ca 7cm) in meinem Teich (12.000l / 1,5m tief). Der Besatz fand am Mittwoch, den 02.07.03, statt. Das ruhige Freischwimmen hat langsam begonnen und ich habe am Donnerstag das erstemal gefüttert (KOI buntes Mischfutter; 3mm). Natürlich haben meine kleinen Kieblinge sich überhaupt nicht dafür interessiert - im Gegenteil das ganze Futter trieb durch den Wind an der Teichrand (Pflanzbereich).
Jetzt zu den Fragen:
- Wird das Futter an diesen Stellen gefunden
- Was machen, wenn der Wind es Ständig an den Rand schwemmt
- Weiterfüttern (täglich), auch wenn man keine Kontrolle über den Rest hat

Das solls erst mal gewesen sein. Wie gesagt eine Frage ergib die Nächste.
Würde mich über Hinweise sehr freuen.

Tschüs RainerF


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Es gibt futterringe , die das Futter relativ gut am Paltz halten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*Futter*

Hallo Rainer,

fressen die Koi das Futter nicht,oder siehst Du es nicht daß die Koi 
das Futter fressen ?

Neu Koi sind die erste Zeit scheu und haben noch kein Vertauen zu
Dir und Deinem Futter,aber das wird sich in den nächsten Wochen
geben.

Scheue Koi fressen meist Nachts,bis Dir Koi aus der Hand fressen 
können viele Monate vergehen.

Ist das Futter am nächsten Morgen weg ?

Koi sind nach einer Eingewöhnugszeit sehr verfressen,in meinem Teich
werden auch die Kokosmatten am Teichrand zerfressen,obwohl ich einen
Automatischen Futterautomaten habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo Lothar,
es ist schwer einzuschätzen ob das gesamte Futter am nächsten Tag noch da ist. Der meiste Teil wird abgesunken worden sein und ob er dann gefressen worden ist weiß ich nicht. Das Problem ist auf der einen Seite muß man die KOI füttern und auf der anderen Seite hat mam natürlich die Wasserqualität im Auge.

Hi Dancer,
mit einem Futterring habe ich es auch versucht, ohne Erfolg.
Aber die Fische werden mir dir Geduld schon beibringen.

Danke für Eure Hinweise.

Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!

wie schon erwähnt, Geduld ist wichtig.

Du kannst aber auch mal anderes Futter verwenden.
Meine Jungfische waren in den ersten Wochen ganz verrücjt nach Sera Junior zum Beispiel. Das sidn ganz kleine Perlets, vielleicht sind die für Deine kleinen mundgerechter ?

Das Futter sollte immer max. so groß sein wie die Augen der Fische, und ich denke die 3mm sind da eine spur zu groß, oder?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*Futterring*

Hallo Rainer,

baue Dir einen Futterring selbst, aus einem Gartenschlauch,
den Du zu einem Ring biegst,und die 2 Enden luftdicht verbindest.
dann den Futterring an einer ca. 30 - 50 cm tiefen stelle in 
Ufernähe verankerst.

Wenn dann das Futter absinkt,kannst Du es noch am Teichgrund
sehen,oder auch nicht, wenn es gefressen wurde.

Es kann aber auch sein daß die Fische natürliches Futter im Teich 
finden,das ihnen besser schmeckt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Hi,

werd mich mal mit dem Futterring schaffen; auch die Posititon im Teich ist ein guter Tip. Am Montag besorge ich mir anderes Futter.

Danke Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir einen Futterring geliehen und gestern noch in besagter Position fixiert. Das darin eingestreute Futter ist bis jetzt noch vorhanden. Der Ring wurde nicht beachtet, dafür wird der Teichrand nach Futter abgesucht.

Tschüs Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hi,
habe vorhin vergessen ein kleines Bildchen einzufügen, was hiermit nachgeholt wurde.Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine andere Anregung.
Bis dann. 
Rainer

//froehlich-rainer.gmxhome.de/img/Teich_Futterring.JPG


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hai RainerF, 

die verabreichte Futtermenge ist ganz erheblich zu viel des Guten. Täuscht es auf dem Foto, oder sind dies 6mm Pellets? Wenn sie es holen, ist die Größe aber auch o.k.

Pro Fütterung ca. um 5Stück  3mm Pellets/Koi sind derzeit mehr als ausreichend. Wenn es 6mm Pellets sind, reichen 1-2 Stück, die Goldis haben aber  wahrscheinlich noch ein Problem mit dieser Größe.  

Mit der auf dem Foto sichbaren Futtermenge versaust du dir event. die Gesundheit und Körperform der Koi und auch die Wasserwerte, da der Filter mit den zusätzlichen Nährstoffen auch erst mitwachsen muss. 

Ich empfehle Dir, gerade nach dem Neubesatz der kleinen Koi die Wasserwerte mit einem guten Wassertestset jetzt häufiger zu kontrollieren und bei den Wasserwerten sensibel zu bleiben. Die Koi geben dies mit einer prächtigen Ausbildung der Farben, Wachstum, Widerstandskraft, Agilität und Zutraulichkeit später wieder zurück.  

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hallo lieber Gast,

was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, sind die aufgeweichten 5mm Pellets aus einer Mischung ( 5mm grau, 3mm rot, 3mm grün, 3mm gelb ).
Ich dachte, wenn sie aufgeweicht sind, sinken sie auf den Grund und teilen sich.
Werde die Menge auf die Empfehlung reduzieren, aber wie bekomme ich die kleinen Lieblinge dazu, dass von der Wasseroberfläche angebotene Futter zu nehmen ?

Rainer


----------

